# Cities Requiring Higher Rates



## JoeM (Oct 28, 2014)

Working in Orlando where they are contemplating a higher fare for UBERX, $3.00/mile mandate. 1) Is this good or bad? Seems to me I would make more money. Will UBER abide? Don't think I would lose customers, but what say the group?


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Depends how price elastic the typical UberX customer in Orlando is, and the cost of alternative modes of transport such as other cab firms.


----------



## JoeM (Oct 28, 2014)

Taxi rate is $2.40. Non Taxi or UBERX would be $3.00/mile. Better for me cause tired of $1.20/mile!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Ppl would still use Uber...win/win if you ask me.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

JoeM said:


> Working in Orlando where they are contemplating a higher fare for UBERX, $3.00/mile mandate. 1) Is this good or bad? Seems to me I would make more money. Will UBER abide? Don't think I would lose customers, but what say the group?


Never trust the government to take care of you. Amerika reality 101. I read some of the Orlando proposal and it is geared to SCREW Ubering.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

People will continue to use Uber because of the convenience that payment has already been dealt with. Especially useful for those from abroad, no hassle of changing currency.


----------



## JoeM (Oct 28, 2014)

Orlando got rid of requirement for "luxury" car..now any make and model…they got rid of the pre-arrangement requirement. They got rid of the $35 minimum fare (Miami still $70, Tampa still $50), we can price surge..we can pick at airport. THe only thing we have to do is charge $3/mile…please don't throw me in the briar patch is what I'm thinking!?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

Uber and the Ridesharing community as a whole is currently an unstable model for drivers. Prices are fixed on what the other guy is doing. If he lowers you lower..because of this there is always going to be someone looking to undercut the other. It's a no win modal for drivers and we are stuck at or below min wage


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Uber sucks in Orlando, too many drivers. Rates are too low.
Uber has improved the taxi business in Orlando since the titty grabbing incident. Plus most of the shitty cab drivers left to drive for Uber


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

JoeM said:


> Orlando got rid of requirement for "luxury" car..now any make and model&#8230;they got rid of the pre-arrangement requirement. They got rid of the $35 minimum fare (Miami still $70, Tampa still $50), we can price surge..we can pick at airport. THe only thing we have to do is charge $3/mile&#8230;please don't throw me in the briar patch is what I'm thinking!?!


Didn't they throw in a longer mandatory waiting period for ride share than cabs? I don't have the articles handy but I thought it was some ridiculous 30 min wait time or sumthin


----------



## JoeM (Oct 28, 2014)

I've following closely b/c I'd prefer to get a permit provided I don't have to charge a minimum fare of $30. THe City is getting rid of $35 min, hour wait (no wait), and definition of luxury, so my Accord now qualifies. My question is do you UBER will comply with the new fare so we can make more money?!? or will they defy and therefore we defy?? Just trying to figure out if I will bother getting a permit??


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

JoeM said:


> I've following closely b/c I'd prefer to get a permit provided I don't have to charge a minimum fare of $30. THe City is getting rid of $35 min, hour wait (no wait), and definition of luxury, so my Accord now qualifies. My question is do you UBER will comply with the new fare so we can make more money?!? or will they defy and therefore we defy?? Just trying to figure out if I will bother getting a permit??


I'd bet that to get a permit you'd have to show valid proof of insurance.

poof!


----------



## JoeM (Oct 28, 2014)

I thought UBER was willing to show app on vs. app off coverage?? Doesn't that work? "Scrurb", does your local agency require proof of insurance?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

JoeM said:


> I thought UBER was willing to show app on vs. app off coverage?? Doesn't that work? "Scrurb", does your local agency require proof of insurance?


I've said this repeatedly. CALL YOUR OWN INSURANCE COMPANY AND ASK THEM! *You don't have a policy with your name on it other than when you provide a ride.* What are you going to do? Print a way bill for one pax and claim you have coverage to get a permit?

IF Uber sez, and they do, that their policy is in second place to your primary auto insurance in some circumstances, THEN it is logical that drivers have to have a VALID PERSONAL AUTO POLICY for that to apply. That means your personal auto insurance company KNOWS what you are doing AND lists Uber as an additional insured, one would think.

Now go make your phone call and find out. It's only on your back to figure this out. It's not Uber's job to make sure your insurance is valid. Easier for them to screw you later if there is a big problem. Then they can just say the driver represented adequate insurance to us, but since it was fraud or illegal or inapplicable, *we're not covering.*

And it will be JAMES RIVER who makes the insurance decisions, not Uber, more than likely. As thick as the .gov red tape is on the east coast I'd be damned surprised if this road block isn't already constructed to block ride share OUT.


----------



## JoeM (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice SCRUB


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Common sense sez that if you guys get $3 a mile you can also afford commercial insurance coverage. Otherwise every ahole in the state will be in for the kill.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Common sense sez that if you guys get $3 a mile you can also afford commercial insurance coverage. Otherwise every ahole in the state will be in for the kill.


in fact I may relocate. I like Florida!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I pick up pax from hill top mansions that call UberX over Lyft if Uber is one penny cheaper.

I can't imagine the folks in Orlando will pay $3.00/mile very often. Just knowing it is more than a taxi will **** with their heads.


----------



## JoeM (Oct 28, 2014)

I thought kids would go cheaper too, but most have mommy and daddy's credit cards on file. Plus taxis unreliable (although I hear getting better?). Never going to get rid of the cheap bastards.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

JoeM said:


> I thought kids would go cheaper too, but most have mommy and daddy's credit cards on file. Plus taxis unreliable (although I hear getting better?). Never going to get rid of the cheap bastards.


Hopefully you know it's against Uber's rulz to carry anyone under 18 without an adult accompanying them (not counting the driver)? Just another way to get nailed, amongst many it appears.


----------



## JoeM (Oct 28, 2014)

i meant college kids …UCF 18+ of course.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

funny you say that about carrying unaccompanied minors. had a ride with 4 high school kids that used mom's account. if there was an incident, would I be liable for picking up that customer? so why is Uber allowing that behavior. Uber would be ultimately responsible if I could hire a good enough lawyer. damn!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> funny you say that about carrying unaccompanied minors. had a ride with 4 high school kids that used mom's account. if there was an incident, would I be liable for picking up that customer? so why is Uber allowing that behavior. Uber would be ultimately responsible if I could hire a good enough lawyer. damn!


This is no shit. The first day I drove I had fare where the guy who ordered it MIGHT have been 18. I didn't ask. At least 1 of them wasn't that's for sure or he was really testosterone challenged. Whatever. Their destination was the freakin' local high school. On the ride over I ASKED THEM IF THEY WANTED SOME CANDY for gods sake.

As soon as the ride was over I sez to my intelligent self, wft is wrong with this picture....?!

DOI!


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

did you paint "free candy" on the side of your van?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

For the record Uber doesn't have SHIT for screening on this matter, so it's pretty much up to the driver to keep themselves out of trouble. That ride was enough to cure me on trusting Uber with anything.


----------



## ExcelsiorEddie (Oct 24, 2014)

Orlando is a different animal than a lot of other cities, and you can sum it up in one word: MEARS. Mears invented the taxi service in Orlando, way back when. Over the years, the family became the rulers of Orlando. They have the market cornered on every aspect of transportation. They own just about every taxi, town car, and bus you see. They run all the Disney busing services. They rule Orlando. You can be rest assured that they will spend every dime they have on lobbyists and anything else that will protect their market share. I drove for them years ago, in a town car. They charged a flat fee for a 12 hour shift. Then they flood the market with drivers. Those that rent by the week get the choicest copy, and everyone else waits in a long cue. You can wait at the airport for 6 hours, then get a 5 mile ride to Sea World. I haven't lived there in years, but I can guarantee you that any and all changes that affect Uber in Orlando are a direct response from the "iron fist" of Mears.


----------



## JoeM (Oct 28, 2014)

Well Mears didn't get to keep the $35 minimum fare! We are finally winning some battles. Now we just need a rate we can make a living on! If you are a Uber driver in Orlando and want a mandated $3/mile fare by the City vs. the $1.20 Uber shoves on us, then show up on Nov. 17th


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

JoeM said:


> Well Mears didn't get to keep the $35 minimum fare! We are finally winning some battles. Now we just need a rate we can make a living on! If you are a Uber driver in Orlando and want a mandated $3/mile fare by the City vs. the $1.20 Uber shoves on us, then show up on Nov. 17th


I support this action


----------

